# What hardbaits do you like & use?



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

I need to get some new hardbaits for this next summer. All I see is what is at Bass Pro. What do you guys use the most and have great results? I know topwater is popular. Any crankbaits, etc?


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

in for this one, ive been making a collection based off of info here and havent had the oppertunity to really test them since nothing has been hitting my lines lately.


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

Top water I like a bone super spook

Mirrordine 17mr works really well for trout and reds also


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

Huge fan of sebile stick shads and their magic swimmers. Mirrolure catch 2000s and rapala skitter walks. Have all produced for me. The stick shads and skitters have been my top two for trout.


----------



## Gotta Gaff 'Em (Jan 4, 2013)

Rapala X-Rap, Skitterpop. Mirrolure Top Dog, She Dog, 17MR. Bomber top water have the really big rattles. 

My top dog and she dog are both totalled from bluefish and drum. Actually need to be retired and replaced... Gold and silver and clear and gold are my favorites.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

so anything with a loud rattle huh?

also....off topic im sorry to threadjack but does anyone use an umbrella rig, the type with wires running from a lead head and 5-7 swimbaits on the wires, supposed to mimmick a school of bait.


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

During the spring simulate a mullet be it topwater or twitch bait. Personal preference comes out here but I love a skitterwalk topwater and mirrolure catch 2000 or catch jr twitchbait. Colors are always day to day based on the water color but you can never go wrong with red and white.


----------



## colescoconutz (Jul 23, 2012)

For topwater I really love using a Storm ChugBug.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Hard Baits*

MirroLures, Spooks and Rapalas. JMHO C2


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Top water: super spook jr

Suspending: mirrorlure catch 2000 or 17mr


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I use everything the guys mentioned above, except they forgot one! YO ZURI!!


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

Tobiwan said:


> Top water: super spook jr
> 
> Suspending: mirrorlure catch 2000 or 17mr


 +1

Greg


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Skitterwalk and mirrodines


----------



## Sammy (Oct 10, 2012)

You can use any color as long as its red and white.


----------



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

here's a few blogs we did on hardbaits that will work for inshore saltwater:
http://capt-tim.blogspot.com/2011/10/how-do-i-work-this-lurepart-iii.html
http://capt-tim.blogspot.com/2011/10/how-do-i-work-this-lure-part-ii.html
http://capt-tim.blogspot.com/2011/10/how-do-i-work-this-lure.html

one of my favorites not mentioned are jerk baits like the bomber long a...both suspending and floating jerks were great...


----------

